# Knitted Ponytail Hat Pattern



## sharon55

Hi,

I am new and excited to join Knitting Paradise, I'm looking forward to getting tips, info, etc from other knitters, as well as helping others, as much as I can  I would call myself a little more than a beginner, but not quite an intermediate level knitter. 

I am looking for a pattern to knit a ponytail hat. I have looked on the internet at various sites and i've had no luck :-( 

I was wondering if anyone could help me to find one, I would really appreciate it!

Thanks, and happy knitting!!!
Sharon


----------



## rolyn63

http://knitwriterepeat.blogspot.com/2011/10/fo-and-free-pattern-xo-cabled-ponytail.html

welcome!!!! you may find some more if you used google to search for free patterns.


----------



## missmolly

Hi Sharon and welcome from Liverpool. Can't help with the pattern, sorry.
You could post in the "pattern request" section - somebody might be able to help xx


----------



## Hazel Anne

Hello Sharon and welcome from London in the U.K.

There are several web sites that offer ponytail hats.

http://www.beadopalwoolqueen.comau.
(they have an adults pony tail cap and they also have an opal ponytail beanie).

http://www.ravelry.com/patern/library/hannah-4 
they also have some.

Perhaps these are what you are looking for?


----------



## sharon55

Thanks for the info


----------



## sharon55

I really appreciate your help!!


----------



## sharon55

Thank you for the websites!!


----------



## Debiknit

Welcome, from Maine. Try http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com 
They have all sorts of patterns.


----------



## nitrpat

Welcome from Ohio! See, you have already gotten lots of help here. You will love this site...so much useful information and lots of help too. Be sure to share your experiences with us too. Enjoy!!


----------



## Cathryn 2ed

Google knows where all the patterns live. Type in "knit ponytail hat pattern" and take a look. There are many.


----------



## boncamp

Hi Sharon. Welcome to KP. I did a ponytail hat for my great-granddaughter, also was able to adapt it to make one for her American Girl doll. It turned out great and was easy to knit. 
The pattern was in the December 2007 issue of MagKnits. Try http://www.magknits.com/Dec07/patterns/hannah.htm
Feel free to pm me if you need any help.
boncamp


----------



## Dakota Sun

Sharon55: There is a knitted pony tail hat on Raverly, .com it is called Bounce Pony Tail hat knitted by Kathy North. Hope this helps. If you can not find it pm me and I will send you the pattern.


----------



## MajorJane

Hi and welcome from Toronto Canada.


----------



## MajorJane

Hi and welcome from Toronto Canada.


----------



## myramahm

I am well behind reading my KP but here is a ponytail bonnet.

Not a free pattern though-
http://stitchthisdesigns.blogspot.com/2010/12/snow-bunny-ponytail-hat-pattern.html

Otherwise adapt a hat and close the top with an i-cord. Or as I used to call it 'French knitting'/ dolly knitting.


----------

